
China Is Forcing Tech Companies to Choose Between Profits and Free Speech - ianki
https://onezero.medium.com/china-is-forcing-tech-companies-to-choose-between-profits-and-free-speech-aed1f4db3a4?source=rss----444d13b52878---4&gi=7bc778c5e7a7
======
0xcase
I think many companies will bow to Chinese cash, the market is simply too
large for them to ignore it.

I think Apple's dealing with China shows the most that even if companies and
their employees have and brand themselves with progressive values ultimately
this is just advertisement for westerners.

